# New AW release 7 T-jet 500



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi

http://autoworldslotcars.com/products/thunderjet/

Voxxer


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aw, yuck. I was so excited when I saw this post and then I opened it. I was never a big fan of flame jobs. 

Oh who am I kidding. I'll probably get a bunch anyway. I need a few more of these chassis. My kids LOVE running them and I bet they like the flames too. 

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, Looks like they went flame crazy!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I kinda dig flames. Are the windows really going to be blacked out, or is that just prototyping?


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if I can be quick enough to get the Nova this round.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

They look great to me. Wonder which body is the best at cornering. Might be the El Cam, lots of front weight and a light tail.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I like the el camino in ver B.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't wait to get them! They all look great. :thumbsup:


I just wish they would come out with some new body styles.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow...What an overall disappointment! Maybe a yellow Nova, that's about it.
I don't mind a few flame jobs, but not all of them. No thanks.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Repaintitis..*

Shouldn't these be versions E, F, and G of another earlier release?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

They do seem a little too flamey. Ya know, those two flamed 55's in the R8 XTs seem to command a premium... maybe they noticed that and went full-on with flame variations.

Maybe the yellow Nova, though....

And my 10 y.o. daughter likes the teal Riv.

Here's hoping the chassis has taken yet another incremental step in quality control, too.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like I will be saving money this time.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

When will they be out???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I like the Novas and second El Camino. I think the fires got a little out of control and the flames went a tad bit too far. Not that every other HO manufacturer has not done the same thing at one point or another. I have some loopy AFXs and Tacky Tycos so these too will end up as novelty collectables.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the Novas and the Rivieras, but the others.... well.... AW can't please everyone.. :lol: 

At least they're trying, and the first release of this set _was_ rather short. I won't pass a final judgment until I see them in better pictures. It's hard to see in their pics, but it appears the flames are two color. The black "glass" isn't too pretty either. Did the release before this have 1/2 clear and half black? That's how they are in the pictures right below this release...


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I am simply glad that AW is still producing T-jet style cars.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

slotrod65 said:


> I am simply glad that AW is still producing T-jet style cars.


So am I. Even if I only will be getting two maybe three of the cars.

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

like some, some I can do without. Glad to see they're still releasing them though!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The white Nova is pretty sharp. If these have the better crown gear like the last round of tjets I'll scoop a few chassis off of Bud's.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

slotrod65 said:


> I am simply glad that AW is still producing T-jet style cars.


I'm glad that AW is producing cars... T-jet, X-Traction, 4-Gears... I am a sucker for them all.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I might get a few...*

Depends on the price... 
Some of them are sharp.










Scott


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good pic Scott.

I like them and will support AW with a purchase.

I love the variations in the flames. Tribal and regular scallop kinda flames. Cool.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am a Novaphile,so the deuces are a must have.
" if you want to make a small fortune in slot cars,start with a big fortune"-Oscar K. of the original Autoworld.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I will buy them all even though I think it is unusual to have so many flamers in a single release.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Bust !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

want the white lightnings for sure. don't see them on the site yet though. where are you guys finding the pics?


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> want the white lightnings for sure. don't see them on the site yet though. where are you guys finding the pics?


Link at begining of thread. http://autoworldslotcars.com/products/thunderjet/


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Not even 1 new style, what a shame. I personally don't like their flame jobs. I am sure they will sell out fast anyway like crack to an addict. LOL.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm back, Had some health issues . Lot better now , family wanted to know what to do with my slot cars . Yeah don't touch . Looks like I'll be here for a long time to come , as long as the man upstairs wont be needing me . While I was down my computer gave up , Now that great holiday timing . I'm glad to see all the new stuff from AW is near to hitting the shelf .


66GTODON
Don :wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Good to have ya back, Don! :wave:


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Rolls said:


> Good to have ya back, Don! :wave:


Thanks , Glad to be back . Computer (new) up and going , works great . Life is good , new slot cars on the way . Plus all the great people here on this board . Just couldn't be better . 

66GTODON
Don :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66GTODON said:


> I'm back, Had some health issues . Lot better now , family wanted to know what to do with my slot cars . Yeah don't touch . Looks like I'll be here for a long time to come , as long as the man upstairs wont be needing me . While I was down my computer gave up , Now that great holiday timing . I'm glad to see all the new stuff from AW is near to hitting the shelf .
> 
> 
> 66GTODON
> Don :wave:


I was wondering where you been. Glad to see your back up and running.

I posted a 1:1 picture of my 65 Skylark here. Lets see your Goat.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312472&page=2


----------

